
Sparse multidimensional structures written in Rust - CaioFer
https://c410-f3r.github.io/posts/sparse-multidimensional-structures-written-in-rust/
======
CaioFer
Announcing ndsparse, a project that provides structures to store and retrieve
N-dimensional sparse data. Currently supports a generalization of the
Compressed Sparse Column (CSC), Compressed Sparse Row (CSR) and Coordinate
(COO) formats.

The linked blog post is my first writing publication. Please, feel free to
indicate possible improvements.

